# Before and after grooming photos



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Still a cutie when dirty, 
http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=64426&stc=1&d=1379960294

But getting more blingy and glamorous

http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=64434&stc=1&d=1379960294

How about your little ones? How do they look before and after?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Love the pink ears and tail! -Jeanne-


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Jeanne,
The pink is almost gone, but who knows we might do something special for christmas


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What fun!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

How cute and creative!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That is so darn cute and fun!! Love those bows too.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

She's definitely smiling more in the second picture so She must love it too


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello y'all
Uli has her appointment on sunday, lets see what we can do to get ready for halloween. The salon also does hair extensions, they look fantastic but i am not sure if they would be too tempting for other dogs to come after her thinking she is a duck or something. Or some stencil design... not sure Also the good thing about it is that everyone in the neighbourhood knows her as the "pink dog" so it is easy to pin point her and know she belongs to me (she is not an anonymous dog anymore).
http://www.hollywoofgroomingparlor.com/default.html


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sweetie-my daughter would love this!


----------

